# HER HOUSE DESTROYED THEM NOOOOOOO



## Chiisanacx (Jan 15, 2015)

FRICKIN FELICITY I LOVE HER BUT HER HOUSE PLOT DESTROYED ALL MY CARNATIONS OSAGPIHAEGH
OMG Y U DO DIS!?!?!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 16, 2015)

Aw, I'm so sorry that this happened! I hope this doesn't happen again.

Also, to prevent things like this from happening in the future, you can either plot reset, or if you're using your flowers to make hybrids and not as decorations, you can plant them on the beach, and they'll grow as if they were on the main part of town. I hope this helps!


----------



## Orieii (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear that  I hate the fact that we are unable to choose where villager house plots should be. It's very irritating to constantly plot reset for the sake of preventing villagers from destroying orchards, pwp placement, etc.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm guessing that it's worse if a dreamie moves in a bad spot. Nice, very nice!

I hate to say, but you have to cycle her out. And you can get her back some time later.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm guessing that it's worse if a dreamie moves in a bad spot. Nice, very nice!
> 
> I hate to say, but you have to cycle her out. And you can get her back some time later.



Yess she was a dreamie ~ But its all good now I have calmed down c: 
I shouldn't have placed all my carnations in a huge blank spot with no houses


----------



## kaylagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

Aw, so sorry to hear that! I lost my lovely set that way by Tangy crushing it xc


----------



## Cute (Jan 16, 2015)

that is the worst ~_~ i'm so sorry. i've had orchids get wiped out that way before, it's so difficult to prevent random move ins from ruining areas where there are a lot of plants. even putting pwps around the area, they still manage to squeeze themselves in!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

what carnations did you lose? :cc


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Aw, so sorry to hear that! I lost my lovely set that way by Tangy crushing it xc



When I left my ores out in front of the Mayor tree and Katrina placed her tent on top of them ~ I was like SHE ATE THEM



emmatheweirdo said:


> what carnations did you lose? :cc



I lost the red and white carnations I was trying to hybrid :c ~ BUT I have 2 left so I guess its not too bad


----------



## biker (Jan 16, 2015)

Pee on her, to show dominance


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 17, 2015)

LOLOL some people leave gaps in their tiling near the plaza for event people coming in destroying it all. I don't understand how some games program new villagers to move all in a row, i've seen 5 villagers in a perfect line before o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

You love felicity but she'll always be the one who destroyed yoru carnations. Destroy something of hers lol


----------



## vanielle (Jan 17, 2015)

I 100% feel, Biff put his house on my Jacobs Ladders, Mint moved in on my only blue roses, and Pippy decided to move in on top of my fossils that needed to be assessed haha! villagers can be really awful sometimes.


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm sorry this happened  A similar thing happened to me recently, but with paths.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 21, 2015)

Twiggy did that to me. I hate that bird. But I learned my lesson. I have my golden roses protected by a pwp.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 21, 2015)

Now I know to wait for my dream villagers before actually setting up my town, like putting up paths and hybrids and stuff.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 21, 2015)

This is why I will only plant special flowers near public works projects i.e. benches or lamps. You could even use the dirt patch thing made for planting flowers in.

Those evil villagers will never squash those things.

I hope Nintendo will hear about this uproar and do something about it next game. I mean how ridiculous is it that as mayor you have no choice over where villagers move, whereas Isabelle, your secretary can?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2015)

I feel you!
Maple moved RIGHT in front of my campsite. So now it's awkward because I love her but I can't stand her house being there so I have no choice but to make her move. I'm too lazy to cycle out so I'll just have to find a new person to replace her. Aw :C

Sorry. -pats you-


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2015)

biker said:


> Pee on her, to show dominance



did everyone else miss this? HAHAHAHA hilarious! :'D


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 23, 2015)

yikes thats a bummer D:


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 23, 2015)

Silversea said:


> This is why I will only plant special flowers near public works projects i.e. benches or lamps. You could even use the dirt patch thing made for planting flowers in.
> 
> Those evil villagers will never squash those things.
> 
> I hope Nintendo will hear about this uproar and do something about it next game. I mean how ridiculous is it that as mayor you have no choice over where villagers move, whereas Isabelle, your secretary can?



Not to mention villagers can move places where you cannot... liiike right by ****ing bridges. Like gtfo youre blocking the bridge


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Now I know to wait for my dream villagers before actually setting up my town, like putting up paths and hybrids and stuff.



Ehhh, yes this would be a good idea! This is also why I plot-reset my villagers!


----------

